# Hilton Club NY Resale passed ROFR



## Mack Diva (Aug 10, 2008)

Excitement!  I am on the road to completing my first timeshare purchase!  

We went to Vegas about 2 years ago on an HGVC package, and got sucked in to a one year VIP membership for $1800.  Thank God I didn't get in any deeper than that on developer purchase.  

I've been lurking here at TUG for the past 2 years, and ended up finally using my VIP package in May of this year to stay at the Hilton Club NY on 6th Ave.   We had such a good time and loved the location and facilities so much that I decided to take the plunge on a resale there.  

I signed a contract on July 3rd, and just received word that it passed ROFR on a 7000 City Points package.  Now it's just a matter of closing documents and waiting for the final transfer of title.  

I can't wait to start using the system and putting some of the knowledge I gained here on TUG to work on some great vacations.  

Thanks everyone,

Janell


----------



## ricoba (Aug 10, 2008)

Congrats & Enjoy!


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 10, 2008)

Have a glass of champange on me!


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 11, 2008)

will you share what $$ passed ROFR for your city point purchase?


----------



## Mack Diva (Aug 11, 2008)

*City points at ~$1.78 per point*

My purchase passed ROFR at about $1.786 per point.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Aug 11, 2008)

That is a slight premium over Platinum ROFR offers for regular HGVC points, so for Hilton City points that is great. 

Excellent purchase.

How many years was the RTU at that location?


----------



## icydog (Aug 11, 2008)

Congratulations. May I ask for 7000 city points-- what are the maintenance fees?

Can you use the points at the new Hilton Club being built? 

In fact, can HGVC owners use either of these facilities? (with a regular Hilton Points contract).


----------



## Piper (Aug 11, 2008)

I am an owner at Hilton Club on 6th Avenue. We purchased a few years ago -- from Hilton. (I didn't know about TUG at the time.) Our "ownership" is only for a total of 28 years. I'm wondering if your purchase is also for a limited amount of time. We are now 3 years into our 28 and I absolutely love it!


----------



## Bill4728 (Aug 11, 2008)

mjblow said:


> My purchase passed ROFR at about $1.786 per point.


WOW!!  That is a great price for city points!!  


PS as Sandy said $1.79 isn't a great price for regular platinum points at LV or Orlando but is a really good price for the Hilton club in NYC.


----------



## annenp (Aug 11, 2008)

I am going the same as you -- I purchased an 8400 Platinium (RESALE) at Seaworld and also passed FROR and currently closing.

Good luck to you and enjoy.


----------



## Mack Diva (Aug 11, 2008)

*MF, RTU, and other Acronyms*

Thanks all for the comments on price.  I feel really good about it, and given the ease of negotiating, it probably could have been even lower.  Hard to know if it would have passed ROFR though at a lower price.  According to Seth, that's pretty near the floor these days.

The MF on my purchase is $1304 (including taxes).

RTU is for 24 years, through 2032.  I think that's consistent with the term at original purchase given the passing of time.

This resale purchase does not offer any use or benefit associated with the 57th Street property.  Two completely different things.  When I was there, I did listen to the pitch for the 57th Street property.  The facility sounds amazing, but there is absolutely no way that I would spend that developer price.  In the future perhaps when some resales hit the market, it would be a consideration.


----------



## icydog (Aug 11, 2008)

Great buy!! Seth is the BEST!!


----------



## hicksville (Aug 12, 2008)

heckuva deal!! great job!


----------



## lprstn (Aug 12, 2008)

*Coodles to you!!!!*

Congrats on that price and passing ROFR....can u adopt me ? hee hee


----------



## FlorenceFamily (Oct 19, 2008)

*SW 8400 pt package*



annenp said:


> I am going the same as you -- I purchased an 8400 Platinium (RESALE) at Seaworld and also passed FROR and currently closing.
> 
> Good luck to you and enjoy.



My husband and I are currently looking to buy a HGVC 8400 Sea World Platinum week...would you mind sharing how much $$$$ it took to get beyond the ROFR?
Thanks.


----------



## Talent312 (Oct 19, 2008)

What it takes to pass ROFR for city-points in NYC likely has little relevance to what it would take for a club-points unit at Seaworld.

First, there is a serious differential in two types of points.  I'd expect it to require a require substantially higher price-point for NYC, given the greater value of city points.

Secondly, there is a serious differential in the "value" of the locations.  Seaworld, while a nice property, simply does not have the same demand, nor cachet.


----------



## Zac495 (Oct 20, 2008)

icydog said:


> Great buy!! Seth is the BEST!!



Yes - I wouldn't use anyone but Seth! SMOOTH operator!


----------



## pianodinosaur (Oct 20, 2008)

Outstanding purchase. Use it in good health.


----------



## jmpacleary (Jul 2, 2011)

We're interested in a Hilton Club timeshare for 9,000 or 7,000 points in NYC.
What lawyer do you recommend to get past all the due process and assure compliance with contractual terms?

Best place to but?

Jmpa


----------



## JM48 (Jul 2, 2011)

Just curious what happens when the "expiration date" comes?

Do you get to buy again or does it go back to the developer ?

JM


----------



## yumdrey (Jul 2, 2011)

jmpacleary said:


> We're interested in a Hilton Club timeshare for 9,000 or 7,000 points in NYC.
> What lawyer do you recommend to get past all the due process and assure compliance with contractual terms?
> 
> Best place to but?
> ...



If you contact Seth or Judi K, they know reputable closing co. and lawyers.


----------



## yumdrey (Jul 2, 2011)

JM48 said:


> Just curious what happens when the "expiration date" comes?
> 
> Do you get to buy again or does it go back to the developer ?
> 
> JM



Just like DVC, it is RTU, so when 2032 comes, it's just done.


----------

